# What camera do you use?



## AContractorWife (Nov 11, 2011)

We need to find a good wide angle camera to take pictures of our jobs for the website. What camera do you suggest?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you looking for a point and shoot say 500$ and under or a SLR (single lens reflex) say 650$ to 700$ and up:blink:
This one is sweet for around 400$


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd recommend a Hassleblad H4D-200MS with a digital back and a 28mm f/2.8 lens.



:laughing:


The problem with the little Point-N-Shoots is they don't get a very wide view. Fine for taking shots of decks, garages & exteriors, but they kinda suck for good interior shots, especially when there's not much room.

I'd recommend a DSLR with either at 10-15mm on a crop sensor or 20-24mm on a full frame sensor.























And if you really want to get fancy, you can try this:


----------



## AContractorWife (Nov 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd recommend a Hassleblad H4D-200MS with a digital back and a 28mm f/2.8 lens.


Wow!! That is one sweet camera $28-$42 thousand on amazon.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Canon 50D works well - get a wide angle Canon L series zoom lens and software like Lightroom.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

The best point & shoot I've found is the Panasonic LUMIX DMC-ZS6. We use this one for most of our beauty shots. 

We also have a Canon Rebel DSLR with a flash & a few other accessories that I break out if I'm getting shots for magazine articles & the like. It's nice to have, but unless you know how to use all the features, it may be overkill. YMMV.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nikon D70s with a Sigma 15-30mm lens. That is as wide as I got. At the time when I bought the camera it was $1200 with a lens (kit). The lens was $600 I think, maybe $800 - been a while.

Must have been $600, I got the faster of the 2 available lenses.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/633618-REG/Sigma_202306_10_20mm_f_3_5_EX_DC.html


----------



## WorldPest (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a Canon 3ti & an SX10. I love both!! They take great pictures and are easy to use. The SX10 was my first one (a point & shoot) Then I upgraded to the Canon 3ti. I wanted to be able to do some macro shots when doing bed bug pics... so I understand this is different than what you are wanting to do. But an of the SLR are versatile ranging from macro to wide lens pics. The crop is important and you don't want your pics to be grainy. Hope this helps.
Shonda


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Nikon D40 with a Sigma 10-20mm lens, about $800 invested including the 18-55 lens that came with the camera. Still working on learning the camera better but much better than the point and shoot I used to use.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i got a compact kit i can leave in the truck.

sony nex5









and a few lenses


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want real quality (especially for interior and high/tall exterior architectural, Hassleblad will do a great job, but still, if it is really critical a good editing program will help to correct for distortion and lighting. - That program will take a month or so of serious learning. Also develop system for storing photos and not just by job, but by subject and materials so you can access them in different ways and get more use out of them.

A good Canon with a couple of lenses can do the same if you have a good program.

One warning is that a good program can get you hooked into a new hobby.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> ......Also develop system for storing photos and not just by job, but by subject and materials so you can access them in different ways and get more use out of them...........


Learn to use keywords. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

AContractorWife said:


> Wow!! That is one sweet camera $28-$42 thousand on amazon.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

sparky - If you have the right program, you quickly learn how use keywords and make thing easier. I have 2 directories that each have over 15,000 photos indexed with keywords because I am lazy.


----------



## WorldPest (Feb 13, 2012)

I also have a small point & shoot compact Nikon and it take good pics also.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

Any camera will do. If you're looking for a really wide angle, it's all in the lense. The lower the number IE. 14MM, the wider the angle you will achieve.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

chuckdee said:


> Any camera will do. If you're looking for a really wide angle, it's all in the lense. The lower the number IE. 14MM, the wider the angle you will achieve.


Focal length is meaningless without knowing the sensor size.

A 14mm on a full-frame DSLR will be different than a 14mm on a crop-sensor DSLR, which will be different than a 14mm on a point-n-shoot.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

*re*

Yes, they will be different but all will be very wide. I have a canon 5dMii with a 17-28mm 2.8. It has a full frame sensor but my 7D is a cropped sensor. I get plenty wide with the 17mm even on the cropped sensor of the 7d.
Unless you're a pro photographer, looking to sell or publish your images, it will not matter for the OP who just wants to wide photos in general.




480sparky said:


> Focal length is meaningless without knowing the sensor size.
> 
> A 14mm on a full-frame DSLR will be different than a 14mm on a crop-sensor DSLR, which will be different than a 14mm on a point-n-shoot.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

chuckdee said:


> Yes, they will be different but all will be very wide.


Not true. A 14mm on a full-frame DSLR will provide a ~115° field of view, while on a crop sensor it will be ~90°.

Yet a 14mm in a P&S may well be 20°........ not well suited to interior shots.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Pentax*

[deleted]


----------

